# Tip of the nose or no?



## jholeman (Jun 28, 2010)

I know this maybe a silly question but I have been in a debate with my brother-n-law about it for awhile and I need help. Is it better to shoot with the string off the tip of you nose or to the side? I personally can't shoot worth a beans if I try to shoot of the tip of my nose. I just want some opinions......


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't mean to be a smart ass but its whatever works for you...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Why is the string to the side of your nose? There are several reasons, long ATA, long DL, leaning your head forward, high anchor, etc. 

Neither is wrong if it works for you. Generally the nose tip on the string gives you another anchor point that helps establish a consistent head position. But there have been plenty of shooters who do fine without their nose on the string.


----------



## jholeman (Jun 28, 2010)

here is my terrible form but it gets me by..... I also know that my anchor point is to far back. All I say is my thumb sits in a groove in my neck right there and that is where I feel comfort when I shoot. But go ahead and let me have it......lol


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

i think you draw length is way to long


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

Way way too long.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

i shoot off of the tip of the nose because i feel it give me a more consistant anchor point and is easy to repeat


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Search the web for pictures of some of the best archers in the world and note their form and anchor. It will help you make an educated decision on which method is best.

Archery has been traditionally taught as a discipline made up of absolutes. These steps or blueprints are followed religiously until mastered. It is only the masters that get to freelance.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Take this for what it's worth.... the rest is up to you.

You can see that your head is tilted forward.... that is because your draw length is too long.

Also, if you draw a line from your wrist through your elbow, it should be in a direct line with your arrow. Yours is pointing down... something fierce.

Your draw length is too long... by about 2 inches.

You can fix this now, or you can wait until you have a severe case of target panic.... which is coming as surely as death and taxes.


----------



## jholeman (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. The only time I get target panic is when I shoot at paper. I have yet to make a bad shot on an animal (knock on wood). But I will shorten my draw length as suggested and give it a try. I only know that when I do that which I just lengthened it back out to what I hunt at I have to shoot off of my nose. I also have to bend my elbow more with my bow hand if that makes any sense? Oh well what heck do I know.........


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: the white shoe got it right..... if your draw is too long your body .will adj. for it in the form by leaning back, and moving the head..spend a few bucks, get some pro help fast..you ever hear practice makes perfect? well its not true in archery.. you can practice forever, with bad form and never get any better..


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Everyone is right, that bow and that release don't fit you. It's sort of like a pair of shoes that are several sizes too big. They are ok for a while, but sooner or later they will cripple you.

Do like mike 66 recommends, get help from a pro. You'll be glad you did. But if you bought that bow in a pro shop, don't go back to him. Whoever set you up with it did NOT do you any favors.

Allen


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

you have like a 2inch longer draw length than you should!


----------



## mcbrunette (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Mike66, My son's college soccer coach called it right I think. He said 'Practice does not make perfect, practice makes permanent'.


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Draw is too long!!!! 

For the record, I prefer tip of nose.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

With form like that, you will soon learn to dislike archery. 

Arhery is like golf. A little good coaching goes a long way. 

Good luck.


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Also, with the much string contact on the face, can cause some major inconsistencies in your shot.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> you have like a 2inch longer draw length than you should!


But it makes him shoot real fast..
I bet he's a speed freak, he needs his bow to shoot faster than you.


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Although I have to concur that getting the personal assistance of a coach or an accomplished archer would greatly benefit jjoleman, he asked which is better, the string to touch the tip of the nose or to the side. My opinion is the tip of the nose. The reason is that you want your eye directly above and in-line with the path of the arrow. Secondly, if you have it to the side, unless it's the tip of the side, more than likely the bow's drawlength is too long. Judging from you picture, your bow is a short axle to axle bow somewhere between 32-34 inches. In that case, for the drawlength to fit you properly you would actually need to nod your head forward to have your nose touch the string. Which is perfectly okay because with a steep string angle you can't keep an erect head position if you desire a second anchor reference using the string. A rule of thumb is that you want the knock of the arrow to be located directly below your pupil at full draw. You should anchor ( with the wrist-caliper release you are using) with the index finger knuckle on the jawbone directly below where your earl lobe and jaw bone intersect. Then at this position you would have to nod your head forward to touch the tip of your nose on the string. On the flip side if the drawlength was correct, you would not even be asking this question because it would be physically impossible for you to get the string to the side of your nose given the bow you use.


----------



## jjdoner2000 (Aug 19, 2010)

I also use the tip of my nose i agree it's a consistent anchor point and definitely shorten your draw length when i first started in archery i was sold a bow with a draw length that was to long and ended up with tennis elbow and carple tunnel in the hand i hold my bow with because of the shock to your arm as you are stretched to far your elbow should be bent a little bit in full draw and you also look like you've got the death grip goning on your knuckles should be at a 45 degree angle so that your palm is not on the grip to prevent torque


----------

